# Greenville, OH - Star WF Sweet Slow



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Greenville, OH | Star

We have Star at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is an 8 year old German Shepherd. She is white and has long hair. She is a sweet girl and very lovable. She moves a little slow but does what she can to be by your side. She is looking for a nice quiet home to retire to. She will make a wonderful friend and is ready to go to a new home


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump for the sweet girl. Has anyone contacted Echo?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump for this beauty!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump (will contact ECHO)


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

bump for a sweet WGSD !!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANY WORD FROM ECHO ??? We CAN'T LET THIS PRETTY GIRL GO !! *
* HOW I WISH I COULD GET MY PLACE GOING !!!!!!!!! THIS ECONOMY SUCKS !*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

have sent to white paws and echo -- no reply


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Heard fr0m a rescue contact; he called the shelter and was told a person adopted Star (they had a senior GSD and wanted a companion for her)


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank goodness. Thank you for the update!


----------

